
Show HN: BundlePhobia – The cost of adding new npm packages - webartisan
https://bundlephobia.com
======
PaulHoule
I am not an npm user. I do use pip and I do use maven so I get the idea.

There is way too much whitespace on the front page, there ought to be some
signaling about what the user will get if he searches, also some saved example
searches that work, unlike the search for "rules" that wound up, after a long
grinding giving the message:

"InstallError Installing the packaged failed."

+1 for having visual indication that something is happening while you wait.

